# Server



## thefifa (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mal zwei Fragen. Ich überlege, auf eine Server zu wechseln. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich das dann alles vernünftig Konfiguriert bekomme.

Deswegen interessiert mich, ob es schwer wäre, den Server entsprechend einzurichten. In diesesm Zusammenhang wüsste ich gerne, ob ich einen Root-Zugang brauche. Da es ja Server-Anbieter gibt, die einen Root-Zugang stellen aber dafür sind die Server nicht gemanaged. Und es gibt halt welche, da habe ich keinen Root-Zugang und diese sind dann gemanaged.

Des Weiteren wüsste ich gerne obe s problematisch ist, z.B. Teamspeak auf einen Server zu installieren.

Wäre echt klasse, wenn mir jemand antworten würde. Hier mal die Daten vom Server: http://www.strato.de/server/power/index.html

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß
thefifa


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Oktober 2005)

Wie Du in vielen älteren Beiträgen nachlesen kannst raten die meisten hier von einem Rootserver ab. Es ist sehr viel Arbeit damit verbunden, wenn man es sicher haben möchte.
Die Gefahren sind klar und können einen unvorsichtigen Benutzer sehr viel Geld kosten.
Lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und dafür einen managed Server mieten. Dann hat man nicht selbst schuld, wenn der Server gehackt wird


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Oktober 2005)

Zu dem Thema gibt's auch 3 angepinnte Threads hier im Forum.
Einfach mal reinschauen:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151570.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials171932.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials139549.html


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Und wenn so ein Root Server erstmal gehackt ist, sind 200 GB Freitraffic ein Witz..... von der Schadensbehebung mal ganz abgesehen.
Ausserdem können auch Schadenersatzforderungen auf dich zukommen..... nicht nur von Strato, sondern auch von Dritten.

Hast Du überhaupt schon Erfahrungen mit Linux?
Hole doch mal ein alten PC aus deinem Keller und installiere Suse (weil es bei Strato ja drauf ist) und schaue dann wie Du damit, ohne an dem Server zu sitzen, klar kommst.
Bei einem Root Server musst Du dich auch selber um regelmässige Updates kümmern.
Auch unter Linux gibt es Viren..... wenn auch nicht so viele wie unter Windows.

Ohne entsprechende Kenntnise wie man so ein System sicher macht, solltest Du auf jedenfall die Finger davon lassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Oktober 2005)

Naja, unter Linux braucht man sich weniger um Viren zu sorgen als um Sicherheitsluecken die einen entfernten Angreifer in's System lassen, moeglicherweise sogar mit Root-Rechten.
Die meisten Linux-Viren (laut perComp sind es 432 fuer Unix/Linux) sind auch durch das Rechte-System unter Linux stark eingeschraenkt. Wenn so ein Virus natuerlich Root-Rechte bekommt dann ist es natuerlich aus mit Einschraenkungen. Aber fuer sowas gibt es ja mittlerweile auch LIDS und SELinux.
Besonders SELinux scheint eine gute Sache zu sein.
Hier mal zwei englische Artikel zum Thema:
http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/120567/49/
http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/120622/49/


----------

